# Is a pour over kettle really worth the money?



## CoffeeMedic (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey all,

I've been making coffee in my chemex for around a year or so and i really can't bring myself to spend the money on another kettle when I have a perfectly good one in the kitchen already!

Should I potentially get a cheaper one you hear up on the job to test it out at first? Will it really make that much difference?!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I travel with a £7 one from Amazon, and you just missed a nice second hand one last night.


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

I find it's most useful for small brewers where you need the control. It's not the end of the world if you find you can pour accurately out of your current kettle. You certainly don't need an electric pouring kettle, maybe the Hario Air kettle would be a good fit for you if you want inexpensive pour control?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Are you happy with the results in the cup using your normal kettle? if so, carry on

If you looking for a new device to try out then an something like or an actual Hario kettle as suggested above can make your pours more consistent but are not in themselves the universal answer to improvements in the cup, you could find this through different No of pours at differing amounts or different grind levels.

If you want to test out whether a pouring kettle would make a difference then you could always use a kitchen measuring jug or similar with a pointed spout (even a milk steaming jug if you have one) and if it tastes better, then go ahead and buy one. If it doesn't then smile because you can spend more money on different beans 

I have two Hario pouring kettles which do make pours consistent / are convenient in use but equally will use whatever to hand as above or even take a small milk jug in my travel kit when away on business (none of that recently!)

Hope of help

John


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, a dedicated gooseneck will make your life easier & give you more flexibility with pours.

A regular spouted kettle works better with more self regulating brewers like Melitta.

Any kind of jug, without a lid, will drop a lot of heat, forget Hario Air & milk jugs. A kettle with it own element will keep heat better.

On the other hand, if you're not already brewing consistently at the moment, it might not make much difference.


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

I used my normal electric kettle with a Chemex for years, found it easy enough to control.

I do have a Bodum gooseneck kettle, bought it when I started using a V60 - something about the lower height and smaller surface area meant I couldn't control the pour as well with my old kettle. But that was possibly just a me thing (impatience) or plain old upgraditis 😉

Again, could just be my perception, but I find the Chemex to be more forgiving in general, so I wouldn't stress over a special kettle for it.


----------



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

I got a hario buono kettlw from eBay for about £30 and it was well worth it mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

